# gar and carp



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

If anyone is interiested I know a place were we can shoot all the gar and carp we want we just have to pay the gate fee of 60 bucks and there is a lot of them jokers


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Location*

What area? And is this a per day fee. Let me know.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Pay to clean a lake of their problem? They should pay you? It will be a lot cheaper than hiring a commercial gill netter to get rid of their problem.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

$60 for what? To launch a boat? I can launch at Anahuac for free and shoot all the gar I can stand.


----------

